# Fernwood Resort, Bushkill PA



## hopetotimeshare (Jul 20, 2006)

I know this is not a timeshare but do any of you knowledgeable travelers have any info/experience with this resort?  We are going there this week for my daughters national dance competition and we are not sure what to expect.


----------



## metoo (Jul 21, 2006)

Fernwood is the hotel associated with the timeshares Villa at Tree tops and Villas at Fairways. I have not stayed at the hotel, but I have at the timeshares. In general, the resort is a C at best. The only great units are the brand new timeshares. The resort has a shuttle bus, golf course, mini golf, lots of pools and some timeshare activities. Hopefully hotel guests can utilize these.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, I had no idea a portion was timeshare.  I hope this is not going to be a disaster.  They have this competition there every year and the Villa's were not cheap.  We are staying in a 2br Villa.  Ugh...I will continue my research.  Any additional advice/info. is always appreciated.


----------



## shoney (Jul 21, 2006)

The last time I was there was around 1992 and it was gross and outdated then.  The hotel-resort (think the old Mount Airey Lodge) was there before the time shares started.  I would do lots of research on tripadvisor before staying there (or a lot of other places in the poconos!)  Good Luck!


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jul 21, 2006)

I read all the reviews I could find, including tripadvisor.  Unfortunately, we are stuck here since our daughter is performing at the resort convention hall.  Its 3 hours from CT so we decided (back in November when we had to book the room), we would make a mini vaca. out of it.  I can't imagine that these dance companies would keep booking a place if it was too much of a dump and the people who were there last year had no complaints but what is acceptable to some may not be to others.  I heard they refurbished the Villas but who knows.  Thank goodness we will be on vacation with all of my childrens friends from my daughters dance school so they will keep each other occupied in case of bad weather.  This place better be decent because trust me, it was not cheap!


----------



## davhu1 (Jul 21, 2006)

ve stayed at both Tree tops and Villas at Fairways within the last few years during the winter.  Check-in was a zoo.  Waited in line for more than an hour to get the keys.

The furnishing in units we stayed in are somewhat outdated.  The sofabeds were old and very uncomfortable.  Other than that, everything was okay. The units have three floors and are  lockouts.  One bedroom in the upstairs unit and a studio.  The master bedroom in the one berrom unit is on the third floor.   Each villa has its own swimming pool.  At the time we were there, one of them was closed and the other one was pretty dirty.  They suggested using the one in the hotel, which was small and crowded.

Shawnee is not too far.  You may consider staying in Shawnee and drive up to Bushkill.  My kids prefer the pool and rec center in Shawnee.


----------



## hajjah (Jul 22, 2006)

For a point of clarification, all of the 2 bdrm. units at Tree Tops/Fairways/Fernwood are not lockouts.  That only applies to some of the newer units.  We've stayed in Tree Tops and Villas at Fairways twice in the last two years, and would never stay again unless we are in the 3 bdrm. units.  I cannot understand how the owners have allowed the resort to let many of the units get so bad.  We checked in the last visit around 3:45 and did not accept a unit until about 5 PM.  That's because we *refused 4 units*.  

By the time we arrived at the 5th unit that night, I could not take it anymore and decided to finally take a unit in Fairways.  What a nightmare!  *My suggestion is for you not to take anything out of your car until you have gone inside and checked the units from top to bottom*.  Please advise your family to do the same, and arrive as early as you can in case the unit is unacceptable!!!  Many of the units have filthy carpets, stained furniture and windows, not to mention the smelly bathrooms with rust stains and all.  I'm sorry to paint such a picture, but I want you to be able to refuse such a unit.  

If you are assigned to a unit in the higher numbers, you will be ok. That's were the lockouts are located. Since you are paying a large amount of money to stay there, demand one of the newer units.  At least, the check-in staff tried to work with me.  I just could not understand how a resort could allow their units to be in such deplorable condition.  In one unit, we could not see out of the balcony windows.  That's how filthy the glass was.  We also found large stains on the carpets.  The kitchens left a lot to be desired as well.

No, that was it for us and we were promised a refurbished unit by a Manager! If that's refurbished, I don't know what older is!   We are former owners at Shawnee Ridgetop, so we are very familiar with units in the Poconos.  We've stayed in most of the resorts in this area, but would not stay at Tree Tops/Fairways again unless it's a 3 bdrm unit.  They are the best in the Poconos, in my opinion.

If you can find the time, plan a day at Outdoor World.  There is an indoor waterpark that the children would like.  You can ask for information and directions upon checkin.  Only guests of Fernwood Resorts/Outdoor World can use the indoor waterpark.

My grade for Tree Tops is a *D *at best.  This does not apply to the lockout units.  I hope this helps.

Oh, the old Mount Airey Lodge is in an entirely different location.  That was in Mt. Pocono.  It was a costly stay at that place that made me decide to become a timeshare owner.  I paid around $1200.00 for a five night stay at Mt. Airey Lodge about 10 yrs. ago, which turned out to be a complete dump, even with our own swimming pool.  Would you believe that the ladder into the pool had the first step missing!!! You should have seen us trying to climb in/out of that pool.  It did not surprise me when the place closed.  The units were awful.  That's what Tree Tops reminds me of.


----------

